

The Day Israel Attacked America - zvanness
http://www.aljazeera.com/programmes/specialseries/2014/10/day-israel-attacked-america-20141028144946266462.html

======
zvanness
Relevant link: [http://pr.aljazeera.com/post/101339900710/israel-
knowingly-a...](http://pr.aljazeera.com/post/101339900710/israel-knowingly-
attacked-us-military-ship-in-1967-al)

------
tantalor
Sounds interesting, but this article is devoid of useful information. Where's
the link to the film?

